# My new CZ-83.



## NRA1945 (Sep 15, 2013)

Pics of my new CZ-83. Holster is a Turtlecreek IWB.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bigjohn56 (Jan 26, 2013)

Any CZ is a nice CZ!


----------



## trlhrv (Aug 4, 2013)

Great Hi-cap little guns. I also have a CZ82 in Makarov that I enjoy more than the 380.


----------

